

Secure Boot and Restricted Boot - martey
http://mjg59.dreamwidth.org/23817.html

======
scholia
In the comments, someone says: "We _were_ campaigning against Restricted Boot
10 years ago..." and gets the reply:

"Yes, you _were_ campaigning against Microsoft. However, when Apple
implemented the Palladium spec to the letter, most people folded because they
were more anti-Microsoft than pro-freedom and were taken by the shiny stuff.
Now it is acceptable to the public to buy locked down devices."

~~~
thechut
I saw that comment too. It's incredible what we as the larger tech community
have let Apple get away with this decade that we never would have let
Microsoft get away with the previous decade.

~~~
scholia
An amazing number of self-identifying FOSS fanboys still seem to have their
tighty whities in a bunch over the evil deeds Microsoft committed in the
1990s, while giving Apple and Google free passes.

Of course, this makes sense. Scape-goating doesn't require anyone to use their
brains ;-)

------
Metrop0218
As a developer in Windows org, it pained me to see secure boot be so widely
misinterpreted by the public.

~~~
scholia
I'd be amazed if many members of "the public" knew anything much about it. As
far as I can see, it was a Linux fanboy phenomenon.

------
Nux
He's so right. Sadly this has come a bit too late and warnings have fallen
mostly on deaf ears.

Linux desktop users risk to go back to being a niche, just when they were
starting to rise above it.

Good move, Microsoft.

PS: Oh, and you'd think the fact Secure Boot "CA" is controlled by an American
company would raise some eye brows at Bruxelles ...

~~~
tzs
> PS: Oh, and you'd think the fact Secure Boot "CA" is controlled by an
> American company would raise some eye brows at Bruxelles ...

The CA is only controlled by an American company if you, the user, choose to
stick with that CA. You are free to reconfigure your system to use a different
CA.

~~~
zimbatm
Is it ? MS requirements are to be able to turn off Secure Boot, not allow
changing the CA. I wouldn't be surprised if most manufacturers just implement
the former.

~~~
tzs
MS also requires allowing for user replacement of all keys.

~~~
drdaeman
But only on x86_64 and not on ARM, right?

